# Weekly Competition 2016-45



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U F' U' F U2 F2 R'
*2. *F R2 F' U R2 U' F
*3. *U2 F2 U F' R F' U' R' U'
*4. *U2 R U F' R F' R2 U'
*5. *R2 F R F2 R2 U F' U2 R

*3x3x3
1. *R U2 F2 L F2 D2 U2 R F2 L U2 F' L2 B F2 L2 R D' U F' L2
*2. *D2 B2 L B2 R' F2 U2 L2 B2 L D' B2 U2 R2 B' R' U B2 L' F U'
*3. *F B' D2 R2 L F' L2 F' U' L' F' U2 B D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B D2 F'
*4. *R' B2 R2 B' D2 L F2 U L F R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 L2
*5. *U2 F U' L' F2 U2 B' U' L2 B2 U2 D2 R2 F2 B' U2 B' R2 B'

*4x4x4
1. *D2 L' Uw2 L2 B' Uw2 F R' B F2 U' R' B' U2 Fw2 L' R' Fw2 Uw' Rw Uw2 Rw R Uw2 R U' Rw Fw2 R2 D Uw2 F D2 B2 F2 L2 Rw D U B
*2. *L R' F' Uw' L Rw2 B F' Uw2 F' Rw R2 Uw2 Rw' R' F L' Fw Rw' B Fw' F2 D2 U' F Uw2 F' Uw2 R' B2 F2 D Uw Fw2 L Uw' B Fw' Uw Fw
*3. *Uw Fw F' D' Uw' F' U' F2 L2 B F' U2 Rw' U2 F' R Fw' F2 Uw Fw' D' Uw F' Uw2 L Rw Fw2 D' L' B Uw' U2 Rw2 R D' Uw2 Fw2 U' F Uw'
*4. *Fw2 L' F2 D2 F2 Rw2 B Fw2 F2 U' L2 U2 B F' R U' R2 D U L2 B D Uw' Rw' Fw D' U L' R' B' Fw F L' Rw2 Fw' D2 U F' D U'
*5. *D R' U' B' L2 U B F U L' F D' Uw2 L' Uw B Rw2 Fw2 F' L2 R Fw R2 B2 R D2 U B2 F L D2 L R2 Uw B' D Uw' U Fw' F

*5x5x5
1. *Bw Fw F' D' B Dw' Uw' U' B Fw' F' Uw2 L' Fw Uw R' F2 Dw2 L' Lw2 Rw' Bw' R' Fw' F2 Rw2 D B' L Rw B Bw' U2 F' Dw Uw2 Rw R Dw2 Rw2 D' F2 Uw2 Bw Lw' B2 Uw Lw Rw2 B' D' Dw' U F Lw' Dw' B2 R' Bw2 Uw'
*2. *B U Fw R2 Fw F2 R' U' B Dw Rw2 U2 B' Dw Lw D' L2 R2 B L Lw Bw F Dw' Uw U' Lw' B2 Bw2 F Dw2 Rw D' F Dw R2 Bw2 Lw' F Lw' B F' L Rw2 D R' B' Bw2 Dw2 B Rw2 Fw' L2 U2 B Bw2 Fw' L' D2 U
*3. *B D' U L' D' R' Fw2 F Rw' D' B2 L' Lw' D Lw R2 B2 Bw2 F' L' R2 U2 L' Lw R B Lw2 Uw' L Lw' D F U2 L' B2 Rw B D2 Dw' L' Lw2 D2 U L Rw' Dw Uw2 B' D L2 Rw' R2 B2 Fw' F2 D R' D2 Dw' R'
*4. *Fw L' Lw' Rw D B' Bw2 F R2 D' B Fw Rw2 R D Bw R' Dw' F' D' Uw Bw Fw2 F' Dw' B2 F D2 Rw' Fw Uw' L2 Lw2 Rw' R' D' Bw U' B' Lw' U2 Lw2 D2 R2 B2 R2 Dw2 Uw' Rw2 D2 Dw' Uw' U R Dw2 Uw' U2 Fw D' Fw2
*5. *Rw U2 Lw2 R2 B Dw' R' F' Uw L2 Bw' Uw2 Bw U2 Rw Bw2 Lw Rw R2 Dw B2 Lw2 Rw2 B D' Lw2 Fw L' B' L Lw Fw' Rw2 D' L2 Lw' Uw L2 Bw' Rw2 R2 F Rw2 Dw Uw' Fw' R2 Dw Rw R D' U2 Lw' B Bw F' R2 F' Dw' Uw

*6x6x6
1. *2D 2B 2F 3R' B' 3F' 2R2 D' 2D2 3R2 2B L R2 3U 2B' U' R D F' R 2D' 3U' U R' F L' R 2F 2U 2B2 F2 D2 2U F 2D2 2R 2D2 2F L' 2D' 3F2 R' D2 2F' 2L' 3R2 2R R2 U2 2F 2R 2B2 3R2 B 2B 3U R2 U2 L2 2F' D U2 F L2 2F D' 3F2 D R' 2D
*2. *L 2R U 2L D' 2U 3R 3F L' B' 3F' 2F U B' 2B' 3U' B 2F' F 3R D B R2 2U' U 2B2 F' D 2B2 2D' 3F 2U2 F' D R F2 2U' U B2 2L' 3U2 2U U' 3F 2D2 2B2 D F' 2R' 2B' 2U 2F2 L D2 2D' 2U' U R2 B2 D2 2U2 2L 3R2 D2 3R2 3U 2B' 3R' B2 2D2
*3. *3F' L 2L 3R2 D2 2D2 2B2 U F2 U' R2 3F2 L 3F 2F D2 2U2 3F 2F L R F L2 3F' 3U' B' 2B' 2F F2 3U2 F U 2L 2D' 3U' 2U2 2F' R' B' U F' 3U B2 2R R 2F2 F2 U 3R 2B' 3U2 2U2 U B' 2F 2D2 3U' U' R 2D2 3F' F2 3R2 D' 2L 2D' 3U2 3R2 3U2 2R2
*4. *2B 2R2 2B' 2U2 2F' 2U 2F U2 L' 2L' 2B' 2L' 3R 2B 3F F' 2L2 2R2 2B' D2 B 2F2 3R' B 2B' 2L2 B F 2D U B' F' 2D' 2B2 2R2 3F' 2F2 3U2 2U U2 3F 2F' D 2R 2B' R2 D2 L2 2L 3U2 R' 2B 2D' L 2L' 3R 2R' 2D 3R2 3U2 2F 3U U' L' F' 2U' L2 2L2 2R2 D'
*5. *2F' 2L2 F 2U2 R D2 3F' D2 3F 3U' B 2L 2R2 3F' 2L' 2D' 2U' B 3U 2U' 3R2 D' R2 2D' 3R' F' 2D' 2U2 F L 3U 3R F' U' F' 3R 3U' 2L2 3R' 2R R2 F' 2D2 B' 3F2 2U 2R2 2U2 U B 3R 2B2 2U' 3R2 2B 2D2 L B 3U 2U' 2R F 2U' B2 2B2 F2 D2 L' 3R 3F'

*7x7x7
1. *3R 2U2 F' 3L' 2D' B' 2R2 2U U2 L 2R 3F 2L2 3R B' 2B2 3L' 3R' B2 3U2 3B2 3F2 F 3R' 2F F2 3D 2L R' U2 2R 2U2 L D' U2 2F2 2L2 D' 2B' 3D 2L F' 3U' 3R2 2R R2 F 2R 3B' 3F2 L' 3R2 R2 2D' 2U2 3R D 2U' U 2F' F D' F L2 F' 3R 2D2 3R 3F2 2L' 2R R 2D' 3D' L' 2L' R' 2U' B2 2B 2F2 F2 L 2D2 3L 2R' B 3U2 3F 3D' R2 2D 3R2 R' D' U' 3F F' 2L' 3B2
*2. *3R' 3B' F 2D 2F2 3D2 B 3D2 3U 2B2 F' 2D' F' 2L' 2D 2L 3R' 2U' 2F 3U' 2U' 3B' 2D R2 2D 3B R2 3F 2R' F' 2U2 2L D2 2F2 F 3L2 B' 3F2 R 2B' 3F 2D 2U2 U2 3R F 2U' 3B 2U' 3R2 2R R2 3B 2D' 2R 2F 2U2 3B' L2 3F L' 2R' D2 B' 2F' 3L' 3R2 R2 3F2 2F 2R R' 2D F 2U2 R 2D F2 U B2 L2 B2 3R2 2B' 3B2 2F 2L' 3R2 2D B 3B' 3F2 U2 2F' 2U B 3D' B' 2U2 2F2
*3. *U2 3B 2L' 3L' 3R R' 2F2 F' L2 2B' F' D' 2D 3R2 2R2 3U 2F2 2L2 3L F2 3D 3U2 2B' 2L' 3R2 B' 2L' 3R2 B2 R' F 3U2 2U' L' 3R' U' 2B 2D' 3U2 B 2B2 F 2L' 3U R2 3F 2L2 3R' 2F D2 3D' 2B2 2L 3L2 2R 2U2 L2 R2 3B' D' 2L2 3L2 D2 B 3F 2U' 3B2 3R' D' 2D2 3D2 3U 2U2 3L2 2R2 3U 2B F' 3L 3R' U2 3R2 3D2 2U' 3B' D 3D2 3U' B R2 3U 3F' 2D2 2U2 2B2 3F' F2 U' 3L' 2R
*4. *L 3L2 3D2 2R 3B' F U 2B2 3B2 2F2 U' 3L' 3F2 3L 3U' L' 3F' 2U2 L2 2L' 3L2 2B 3B' 3F' D 3F' 3D' U B 2F' L D2 2F' D' 3L' 3D 3L2 3U' 2B' 3F' 2D' B2 2F 2L' 2F 2R 2B' 2R' R 3B' R2 2D' R2 B2 R 2U 2B' 3B2 3U' 2U2 2F2 R' 2D2 U 2B2 2R2 2D 3L2 3B' F' 3U 2U 3R 2B' 3D' F2 3D 3L' D 3F' 3L2 3R R2 3U' 3R2 3U' 2U 3F' 2F' 3L' 3B2 L R' 3U 2L2 R' 2B2 D' L' 3R'
*5. *3F' 3L D 2U2 3F2 F' 3D' F' 2D2 2U2 L2 U' 3L 3R2 2F2 L2 B2 2B2 2L 2R 2B 2L2 2F2 2U F2 3U B' F' L 2R2 B2 D 3U2 3R2 B' 2U2 B2 R' 2D 3U 3R2 D U' F' D 3D' 3U' 2U2 F' 2D B2 2F 3D2 3L2 2F2 2U' 3L2 2F' 2R' 2U' L U2 B' 2D' 3B' U' 3R' 3B2 F2 2D2 3L2 2F 2U 3F' 2U 3R' 2R' 2D2 3B' 3F 3U B' L' 2B2 U2 3B' D2 3D' 2U2 B2 3L' B2 2U L2 2R' U' 2R 2B 3L' 2B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U2 F U2 R' F R F2 U'
*2. *F2 U F2 U R2 U' F U2 R'
*3. *F' U R2 F2 R' F U' R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 B D2 F' R' D L B' R2 F2 D' R2 B2
*2. *U R' D' B D F L' U' R' F D' R2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D'
*3. *U2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D F2 U' B2 U' R D' L D' F' D B' D' L' F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D Uw U F2 Uw R' D B2 U2 B Fw2 D Uw' U2 R' D' L2 F2 R' F Uw2 L Rw' F2 Rw2 Uw' Fw L R' B2 Fw' L R' D R B' Fw2 D' U2 B'
*2. *Uw2 L' Uw L' Rw' U L' D Uw' F2 L2 Fw2 U' F' Rw' B Uw U2 B' Fw R Uw2 U' Fw2 Rw' U' B2 Fw2 Rw' R' Fw' D' Fw F' Rw2 D2 Rw' Fw' U2 L
*3. *L' Rw2 R' F' D' F' Rw R D' B Rw2 D2 B2 Uw2 Fw L2 Rw2 R2 U' F R U' L' Uw2 B Uw' Fw D2 U2 L2 B' Fw F D L2 Rw' D2 B2 L2 D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Lw B2 Fw' U' L' Fw' R Dw U L' Dw2 U2 Lw2 Fw' R2 Dw2 U R2 D2 Fw' F' Dw' U' Bw2 L2 Dw U' Fw2 D Uw2 Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw L' Uw2 Rw2 Bw' Rw B' Dw' L D' Bw Fw2 D' Uw' Rw2 R U Fw' R F2 Uw U Bw F2 R2 F' Dw2
*2. *B' Lw Fw2 Uw2 U' L2 R U' L2 B' Rw2 R B' D' Dw' Bw2 R Dw Uw2 Lw2 D' Lw' R' F D2 U Bw Fw' L Lw Dw2 B' Fw F2 U' F2 Lw2 R' F Lw B' U2 Fw2 D' B Uw Rw' Uw Bw' F2 Rw Fw' F Lw2 D2 Rw Uw' L' R2 Dw
*3. *D2 Uw Rw R Bw2 Lw' B2 L' R' B2 Uw' Bw2 Fw Rw2 D2 L2 Rw F' Lw Uw Fw' L F' L Lw2 B2 Lw2 B Bw2 Fw' F L Fw2 D' Lw Bw' Fw' F L2 R B Uw F2 L' Dw2 Uw2 Lw' F L Uw Fw2 D2 L D2 U2 L D' Dw' U F'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3R2 3U2 2R' R 3F L' 3U' 2B 3U2 L' 2L2 R' 2B' F D' 2R D2 U2 B 2B 2D2 2U 2R 2D' 3F' L2 2L' 2F2 3U2 2F' D2 2L 2R' 3U U2 3R' 2F' 2D2 2L 2U2 R' B 2D' L' 2L R' 2D' 3F' 2D 2U' L' 2D' 2R2 U2 2L' D' 2U2 L2 2F2 F2 L' 3R2 2R' R' 2U' U2 2R' U2 L2 R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2L2 3L' 2F2 L' 2L B 3F' 2F' 2D 3D 3F2 3U L2 3L' B R' 3U' B2 3U L2 3L' B 2L' 3R' R' 2B2 3F 2F 3R' 2R2 2U2 U' 2L 3B2 U' 2B2 3R2 3F' D2 2B' D2 2D2 2U2 2F' 2L R2 F' D2 2U2 2R2 3D2 3F2 2D 3L2 F' R D 2F 2L 3L2 3U U R B 3F' R' U2 2B2 3B 3F2 2F2 3U' U2 F2 L' 3L 3R2 R 3B 2L 2R2 2F' D U 3F' 2U2 2R2 3U' L 2R F L 3L2 3R 2R 3F' 2F 3D' L 3L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L2 R2 U R2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 L B' L2 U2 L R2 B' L' D'
*2. *B2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 F R F' D F R' U L' U
*3. *R2 U' F' L F B' R U2 L F' R2 B2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D'
*4. *D2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 U2 R2 F' D' L2 F' R' D' U' L' R B' F2
*5. *L2 B L2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 F D2 B D' F D2 R B' D2 L2 D'
*6. *R D2 L' F2 L D2 R' F2 L' B2 L' D' U2 L B L' F' D' U' L U2
*7. *U R2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L B L' F' D U2 F2 U B R'
*8. *B U2 B U2 B R2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 U R' D B2 L2 F2 R' F2 R2 D'
*9. *B' U2 F D2 B L2 B' L2 B L2 R F2 L' D' B2 F' U' L' F D'
*10. *U2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 D' F L' B D2 L U2 F' L F2
*11. *D' L2 F' L' F' D L F U B2 R2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 F
*12. *U2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D F2 U F2 U2 R F U2 F2 L2 U2 B' U' L2 U2
*13. *L2 B2 R2 D F2 U L2 B2 F2 D F2 L U' B' D2 R2 D' F U2 L' B'
*14. *D B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 U' R' F' L F' L B' U2 L' F' U'
*15. *L2 D2 R F B U R2 B R D2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 L2
*16. *L2 D2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 L D2 F2 R D' B' R' D' R' U2 L B D F'
*17. *D F2 D2 F' R' F B' R2 D' L U L2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D'
*18. *B' L B' U2 D2 R' L' U2 L' U B2 L' U2 R' U2 F2 B2 R D2 L' D2
*19. *U2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 F U2 F2 U2 R D' B' F' U' R2 U2 B2 R2
*20. *D2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 L' R' D2 F U B' F2 R B'
*21. *B2 D2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 B D2 F U' F D B U2 R' D2 L U B2
*22. *L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 D' B2 F2 D' F D R' U' L' R F R2 D L' F
*23. *L2 B2 D B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' R B2 F U2 R' D2 L' U'
*24. *D' B2 U' L2 B2 D F2 U' L2 D2 F U2 R' F2 L2 R2 F' D R' U
*25. *B D2 R2 F D2 B F' U2 L2 F' R U' B D2 B2 F2 L U R F
*26. *B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D B2 R2 U L' F2 D B' R' D2 U' L U' F2
*27. *D2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 R D2 R' B D' L2 B2 L' R2 B2 D U B L'
*28. *L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 R2 B' R2 U B2 L' R' U F R2 U' F2 D
*29. *B' F2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 F U2 B' D2 U R2 B' L D L' R F' R2 F
*30. *R2 L2 B2 L F' D' B' R B2 D2 R2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2
*31. *F2 L2 D2 F R2 U2 B R2 F2 R2 F D F2 U' R F' R' D' L F2 U'
*32. *D' B2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 R' B2 D2 L' U' R' F' L2 D' B2 U
*33. *U' B2 U' B2 L2 D B2 U' F2 U R' F' U R2 B2 F L' F R' B U
*34. *R B2 L2 R D2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F D U R U' B' L' D' F
*35. *U2 R D2 B2 D2 B2 L U2 R U2 R D' L R' U B' U2 F D L2
*36. *F' R U L B2 D B' D2 R U F2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 D2 L2
*37. *F R' U' F B2 L' D' F B' R' L2 U F2 L2 U F2 D F2 U' B2 R2
*38. *R2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 B L2 B' D2 R2 U' B' L2 R U' F D L' R B
*39. *D2 L' F U' D R2 F2 U L' F' R2 U2 R2 D2 F B2 L2 F B2 R2
*40. *U' F2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 U B' L' U2 F L2 F2 L2 U F' U

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U2 R' B2 R L' F U2 L U D2 R B2 L' U2 L' B2 R' L2 F2 L2
*2. *D2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 B D R2 F L' D R2 U F D
*3. *U' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 R' B2 F' D2 R' U2 B2 R B' U
*4. *R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L U' R2 F2 R2 D2 F L R F
*5. *D2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 L B' F' D' U L' B U2 L2 D2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *L2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 U R B U' F' L2 F' D' L2 R' D'
*2. *U' B U2 B2 L F U D R U' F2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 L U2 R2
*3. *B R2 B' L2 U2 F R2 F D2 F2 D2 R F2 U L2 B' F' R D' R'
*4. *L D2 B' D R U' D' B R L2 U F2 L2 F2 B2 D L2 U F2 D
*5. *F' D' B' R U F B2 R U F' U2 R B2 R2 L' D2 R2 U2 F2 L' B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 U R2 B U' R' D2 R2 B2 D2 B' R' B
*2. *R2 D2 R' F2 R2 B2 L U2 L D2 R2 B D2 F' L2 F R' D' L2 F
*3. *U L2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D' U2 F2 L2 R' B D' B D2 U F L D2 L
*4. *D' R2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 D B2 F L U' L' U2 F' D' R2 F2 R
*5. *D2 B' L2 B2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 L' F2 R U2 R2 F R D B'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D2 U' F2 L U B2 R' D' F R2 B' F' R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *R U' R U' F' U F2 U
*3. *U2 L2 D2 R U2 R' D2 L2 B2 L U2 F' U L U R2 F2 R D' L
*4. *Uw2 U2 Rw' R2 F2 Rw2 B F R2 Uw' L R2 Uw' L' D2 U Rw R' D2 Uw U B' Uw L2 B2 Fw F2 L' D' R' D Uw R2 F' U2 L' U' Rw2 Uw F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *U2 F R2 F' U F' U2 F U2
*3. *B2 D2 L' U2 L D2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' B' L B2 D F U B' L F' R
*4. *Uw2 Fw2 R2 F D2 Fw' U Rw2 B' R Uw2 L B2 L Rw B Fw' F Uw2 Rw F Rw' R' F Uw2 U' L2 Rw' R2 Fw L2 U' Fw' U Rw' Uw L2 Uw2 Rw R
*5. *Rw F U' Rw' Dw Lw B' Uw U' B' L' Lw2 Rw' R Dw B2 Dw' B2 D F' Lw' R' B' L' Lw Dw F' Rw U B R' U L2 R2 Dw' L Rw' Dw L2 Lw' Uw2 Bw2 Uw' L' R' F2 Lw' Dw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw Uw2 L2 R F D B2 R2 D2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=1,d=-5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-2 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=3 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=3,d=-2 / UdUd u=-2,d=-1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-1 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=2 / dUdU u=1,d=-5 / ddUU u=-1,d=1 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-4 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=-3 / UdUd u=1,d=0 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=1 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=3 / dUdU u=5,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=-1 / UdUd u=1,d=2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-1 / dUdd

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U' B U' L' R B' L' R' B' l'
*2. *R' L' U B' L B' L l r' b u
*3. *R U B' U R L' U B' r b
*4. *U L' B R U' R L B l' r' b' u
*5. *U L' B' R' U L' U R' l r u'

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-4, 4)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 4) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) /
*3. *(0, 2) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, 3) / (4, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-2, -2) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5)
*5. *(4, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -1) / (0, -4)

*Skewb
1. *D' R' D R L' R U' L R' D' U'
*2. *R' L' U D L U' U D' U' D' U'
*3. *U D' R D L D' U D L' D' U'
*4. *U' R L R' D' L' D R' U' D' U'
*5. *R' L' D U' R' U L' D' U' D' U'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 8, 2016)

3BLD: 28.59, DNF(31.12), 25.82=25.82
3x3: 13.71, 12.80, 18.37, 14.48, 24.61=15.52
OH: 25.52, 28.80, 27.78, 23.01, 29.47=27.37

scrambles were easy af


----------



## 1973486 (Nov 8, 2016)

Bump for requesting a change to the Clock scrambling notation. I was told it's been added to the list of changes but I'm not really sure how that works.


----------



## Zachary Palan (Nov 8, 2016)

Luckily, this time I also have a megaminx and have improved at 3x3 so...
(I edit my post as I get my times)
2x2:
(5.523) (OMG just beat my pb by 3.3 secs!), 13.326, 13.841, (15.77), 14.024 = 13.73
I will now attempt a 2x2 bld, but only one, because I am still working on it  I got a 4:9 DNF, made it through the OLL though, so thats progress 
now for 3x3:
42.466, 40.323, 39.900, (37.965), (48.201) = 40.896 (not that great of an average for me, but not horrible either)
now for skewb, once again with a skewb extreme modded to work like a skewb:
(30.791), 52.19, 37.955, 38.020, (1:04.836) = 42.72
my first megaminx solve with official scramble: 8:52.381 (wow it takes me a while DX)


----------



## lenguyentankiet (Nov 8, 2016)

The cube's speed after lube is soo terrible that I can't control it...
3x3: 39.58 57.03 39.44 29.18 33.47 = *39.74*


----------



## Dadocuber (Nov 8, 2016)

2x2
(08.59), (03.29), 07.76, 08.09, 06.89 = 7.58
3x3
(22.32), 24.79, 24.87, (26.85), 25.27 = 24.97
4x4
02:00.74, 02:13.15, 01:58.53, (02:25.78), (01:56.04) = 02:04.14


----------



## Robert Vulpe (Nov 8, 2016)

2x2: (6.60), (10.46), 7.31, 7.91, 9.64=8.29 

3x3: 24.01, (26.54), (20.32), 23.03, 23.05=23.27 

4x4: 1:53.39, 1:48.96, (1:37.96), 1:43.63, (1:59.92)=1:48.66


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 8, 2016)

*6x6x6*: 7:52.30, (7:17.46), (DNF), 7:32.24, 8:31.64 = *7:58.79 *I did a 6:37.29 warmup solve, then this.

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF (about 11:00 successful but the timer didn't start), DNF (6:42.46), 12:22.07 = *12:22.07* yeah! Successful blind solves 3 and 4 ever, even if the timer didn't start on #1. And 12:22.07 counts the time to unlock my phone, since the screen shut off at 10:00.

*Megaminx*: (DNF), 4:34.92, 4:54.38, (4:12.02), 4:31.41 = *4:40.24

4x4x4*: 1:49.12, 1:52.55, (1:58.23), (1:46.12), 1:55.35 = *1:52.34

5x5x5*: (5:43.46), 4:44.53, 3:32.29, 3:31.76, (3:27.27) = *3:56.20 *Started out with two of my worst botched solves in recent memory. Finished up with a pb Mo3.

*Square-1*: 2:17.34, 2:07.98, 2:40.61, (4:53.33), (1:59.15) = *2:21.98*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 9, 2016)

And ten more scrambles for Multi if 40 is not enough 
41. L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 D R U L' R' U2 B' F' R2 U' L'
42. D2 F2 B L' F2 U' B' D F U2 R F2 U2 L' F2 D2 R2 L' U2 D2
43. U' R2 D L' D' F' L2 F2 U F' D R2 L2 B2 U D B2 R2 U' F2 U2
44. L2 B2 F2 U L2 U F2 L2 F2 D' U2 B R U B' L U' F D' R F2
45. D U B2 D' F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B2 L U R2 D2 U L' B2 U' B' F'
46. B U F D2 R' F R2 B L B L2 U F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 U B2
47. B2 D L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B L' B2 L D' U L' F' D U
48. F2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 L' B D' B2 U' R F U' F L2 D' L2
49. F2 L2 F' L2 B U2 B' D2 B' D2 F L' D' F L U2 R B F' R2
50. R B' L' B' U' D2 B2 R B' U B2 D2 R2 L2 B U2 F L2 D2 R2 B


----------



## muchacho (Nov 9, 2016)

*2x2*: 6.59, 6.41, 5.82, (8.01), (5.13) = *6.27
3x3*: 22.22, 19.27, (19.07), (25.38), 24.99 = *22.16
3x3OH*: 38.64, 37.76, (42.85), (37.06), 37.24 = *37.88*
*Square-1*: (DNF), 2:55.04, (1:19.74), 1:49.91, 2:13.70 = *2:19.55*


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 9, 2016)

*Pyraminx: 

avg of 5: 8.397*
1. 7.282 
2. 9.169 
3. 8.740 
4. (5.332) 
5. (9.313)


----------



## Sitkhom (Nov 9, 2016)

2x2= (5.10) 4.61 4.45 (4.06) 4.41 = 4.49
3x3=13.73 13.55 13.60 (12.29) (17.01) = 13.63
4x4=


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 9, 2016)

3bld: 48.87, DNF, DNF
4bld: DNF, 5:45.90, 
5bld:
mbld: (maybe?)


----------



## pjk (Nov 11, 2016)

*5x5:* 1:39.09, 1:40.42, 1:40.85, 1:37.61, 1:41.94 = 1:40.12
Terrible


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 11, 2016)

*MBLD: 25/50 1:00:00 *// actually 41/50 in 1:13:43!  barely did 25 in the hour so not a DNF  40:32 memo


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 11, 2016)

*3X3X3: * (18.53) 18.45 18.18 18.25 (15.21) = *18.29*


----------



## kbrune (Nov 11, 2016)

I lost all of my results for this week... not happy


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 11, 2016)

the super cuber said:


> *MBLD: 25/50 1:00:00 *// actually 41/50 in 1:13:43!  barely did 25 in the hour so not a DNF  40:32 memo



Lol sounds weird but I could beat that with a 2/2


----------



## sqAree (Nov 12, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Lol sounds weird but I could beat that with a 2/2



Even a 1/2 would beat it in any case!


----------



## 1973486 (Nov 12, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Even a 1/2 would beat it in any case!



1/2 is a DNF now.


----------



## sqAree (Nov 12, 2016)

1973486 said:


> 1/2 is a DNF now.



Okay, I didn't know. Doesn't seem to make sense either.


----------



## James Hake (Nov 12, 2016)

2x2: good single, but the rest was meh
(1.90), 3.15, 4.07, (6.47), 4.46 = *3.90 average*

3x3: pretty decent average, easy fb on solves 2-5
(24.15), 18.76, 16.67, 18.14, (15.14) = *17.86 average*

4x4: crappy average except for the first solve
(1:16), 1:45, 1:59, 1:39, (2:09) = *1:48 average*

2x2 bld: never tried before, DNFed all 3 = *DNF mean*

oh: bad average, haven't been practicing
49.59, 51.76, (45.15), (1:00), 49.49 = *50.28 average*

2-4 relay: don't do often, but ive gotten sub 2 plenty of times = *2:11 single*

pyra: tried keyhole instead of lbl, got a counting 15
10.95, (7.59), (16.95), 15.62, 10.46 = *12.35 average*

sq-1: did pretty good, starting to practice more
(28.25), 30.87, 34.07, (34.24), 32.08 = *32.34 average*

skewb: did alright
9.58, 8.03, 7.95, (9.85), (5.94) = *8.53 average*

FMC: got a *44*, not terrible
2x2X2 // z U2 b R u
2X2X3 // z' y' L U L2
F2L-1 // x y R U' R U R' U R'
last slot + oll skip // y U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R U R' U F' U F R U' R'
PLL // y2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2


edit: i just realized that i knew a 9 move htm u perm but didnt consider it
pll // y R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 (each slice is 2 moves)
shouldve been a 42


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 13, 2016)

Zachary Palan said:


> my first megaminx solve with official scramble: 8:52.381 (wow it takes me a while DX)



That's pretty much where I was just a couple months ago. I haven't practiced an insane amount, just 60-70 timed solves actually. I'm not fast, but fairly consistently under 5:00, anyway. Keep at it. Megaminx is one where it seems practice makes much more difference than learning algs. One thing that's helped me is abandoning color neutrality for megaminx, so you're always looking for the same colored pieces.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 13, 2016)

1973486 said:


> Bump for requesting a change to the Clock scrambling notation. I was told it's been added to the list of changes but I'm not really sure how that works.


Nor do I . But it is on the list!


----------



## 1973486 (Nov 13, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> Nor do I . But it is on the list!



Glad to hear


----------



## Bogdan (Nov 14, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (2.71), 5.72, 5.53, 3.98, (6.43)-> *5.08
3x3x3:* 13.01, (12.69), 18.04, (20.21), 16.72-> *15.92
4x4x4:* (1:37.15), (1:09.50), 1:22.82, 1:17.80, 1:22.83-> *1:21.15
5x5x5:* 2:39.89, 2:45.19, (2:48.55), 2:35.15, (2:29.84)-> *2:40.08
7x7x7:* 7:52.94, 8:03.59, (7:31.42), 8:05.47, (DNF)-> *8:00.67
2x2x2BLD:* 48.09, 1:15.38, 1:05.39-> *48.09
3x3x3BLD:* 4:54.43, 4:25.84, 3:28.67-> *3:28.67
3x3x3OH:* 36.91, 41.74, 36.86, (44.32), (30.88)-> *38.50
3x3 MTS:* 1:38.59, (1:17.11), 1:36.83, (1:38.73), 1:27.76-> *1:34.39
234*-> *2:04.98
2345*-> *4:38.50
megaminx:* 2:32.76, 2:40.28, (2:41.73), 2:38.92, (2:15.61)-> *2:37.32
sq-1:* (1:02.01), (32.39), 53.43, 45.81, 58.52-> *52.59
skewb:* 7.98, 9.79, (7.62), 9.97, (11.51)-> *9.25

FMC:* 30 moves


Spoiler



Solution: B' R B L2 B' R' B F R D L' F U2 F' U' B U B2 R B R' U' R' U L U' R U2 L' U'

L2 * F R D //2x2x2
L' F U2 F' //2x2x3
U' B U B2 R B R' //f2l-1
** L U L' U' //orient edges

insertions: * L2 B' R B L2 B' R' B (2 moves cancelation)
** U' R' U L U' R U L' (3 moves cancelation)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 15, 2016)

Results week 45, congrats to Torch, cuber 8208 and Bogdan
Welcome to James Hake, Franklin, cutecuber, ilovecube1224 and 420Cubeit

*2x2x2*(37)

 1.48 WACWCA
 1.62 chriscuber123
 2.63 G2013
 2.70 cuberkid10
 2.98 username...
 2.99 pantu2000
 3.00 ilovecube1224
 3.18 Torch
 3.25 DGCubes
 3.31 Skefull
 3.62 cuber8208
 3.89 James Hake
 4.46 Franklin
 4.49 Sitkhom
 4.68 Tx789
 4.80 LostGent
 4.86 SomKindOfMonstr
 5.08 Bogdan
 5.11 420Cubeit
 5.72 DaBall
 6.11 Kenneth Svendson
 6.27 muchacho
 6.59 cutecuber
 6.87 Bubbagrub
 7.14 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.15 kamilprzyb
 7.58 Dadocuber
 7.97 aybuck37
 8.29 Robert Vulpe
 8.57 hagner
 8.84 1davey29
 9.49 theos
 10.03 Jacck
 11.33 ryanbkmn
 12.26 MatsBergsten
 13.73 Zachary Palan
 14.74 HotPotatoM
*3x3x3 *(43)

 9.31 chriscuber123
 10.03 WACWCA
 10.28 cuberkid10
 11.41 pantu2000
 11.68 Torch
 11.73 FastCubeMaster
 11.86 ilovecube1224
 12.04 DGCubes
 12.44 username...
 12.60 G2013
 12.77 fastfingers777
 13.63 Sitkhom
 14.82 cuber8208
 14.92 Skefull
 15.21 SomKindOfMonstr
 15.31 Kenneth Svendson
 15.52 Daniel Lin
 15.92 Bogdan
 16.14 Sir Cube-a-lot
 16.61 cutecuber
 16.72 Tx789
 17.74 evileli
 17.86 James Hake
 18.29 MarcelP
 18.72 420Cubeit
 18.76 hagner
 19.07 DaBall
 19.75 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.35 LostGent
 21.07 Perff
 22.16 muchacho
 23.36 Robert Vulpe
 24.98 Dadocuber
 25.60 Bubbagrub
 29.27 1davey29
 31.63 Jacck
 31.66 Franklin
 31.82 ryanbkmn
 32.11 theos
 34.74 MatsBergsten
 37.50 lenguyentankiet
 37.51 HotPotatoM
 40.89 Zachary Palan
*4x4x4*(18)

 40.07 cuberkid10
 45.08 G2013
 51.41 Torch
 55.11 cuber8208
 1:06.30 Kenneth Svendson
 1:07.91 evileli
 1:12.98 cutecuber
 1:13.46 DaBall
 1:21.15 Bogdan
 1:21.37 420Cubeit
 1:26.61 Bubbagrub
 1:47.67 James Hake
 1:48.66 Robert Vulpe
 1:52.34 One Wheel
 2:04.14 Dadocuber
 2:14.31 MatsBergsten
 2:28.88 theos
 7:01.24 Franklin
*5x5x5*(11)

 1:40.12 pjk
 1:40.30 Torch
 1:44.69 cuber8208
 2:05.86 evileli
 2:11.41 DaBall
 2:17.43 Kenneth Svendson
 2:38.92 420Cubeit
 2:40.08 Bogdan
 3:56.19 One Wheel
 4:07.52 MatsBergsten
 6:01.09 theos
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:14.46 Torch
 3:42.92 cuber8208
 4:12.16 evileli
 5:15.58 Kenneth Svendson
 6:09.23 RyuKagamine
 7:58.73 One Wheel
10:28.00 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(4)

 5:10.88 cuber8208
 8:00.67 Bogdan
 8:11.07 Kenneth Svendson
 8:57.46 RyuKagamine
*3x3 one handed*(19)

 21.63 cuberkid10
 23.72 pantu2000
 24.74 Bubbagrub
 24.84 WACWCA
 26.96 Torch
 27.08 username...
 27.37 Daniel Lin
 28.76 FastCubeMaster
 29.91 cuber8208
 31.67 Tx789
 31.90 ilovecube1224
 35.60 G2013
 37.88 muchacho
 38.50 Bogdan
 39.06 Kenneth Svendson
 45.52 420Cubeit
 50.28 James Hake
 1:14.08 Jacck
 1:30.67 Franklin
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 46.77 Torch
 1:30.55 Kenneth Svendson
 3:04.44 RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 9.22 chriscuber123
 11.18 kamilprzyb
 12.74 WACWCA
 16.63 G2013
 18.07 username...
 19.83 Torch
 24.82 MatsBergsten
 25.56 Deri Nata Wijaya
 48.09 Bogdan
 55.67 Jacck
 1:18.19 RyuKagamine
 DNF Franklin
 DNF SomKindOfMonstr
 DNF James Hake
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 25.82 Daniel Lin
 48.87 Heart_Johnson
 1:02.34 Torch
 1:07.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:20.70 MatsBergsten
 2:05.01 WACWCA
 2:10.92 cuber8208
 2:54.70 Jacck
 3:28.67 Bogdan
12:22.07 One Wheel
 DNF G2013
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:35.40 MatsBergsten
 9:50.73 Torch
10:59.99 Jacck
12:30.43 kamilprzyb
 DNF G2013
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

13:41.62 MatsBergsten
20:34.25 Jacck
 DNF kamilprzyb
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

23/32 (58:23)  kamilprzyb
10/10 (47:54)  MatsBergsten
9/13 (57:43)  Deri Nata Wijaya
3/3 (10:49)  Torch
7/11 (57:04)  Jacck
25/50 ( 1:13)  the super cuber
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 39.87 G2013
 1:34.39 Bogdan
 DNF Torch
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 59.14 cuberkid10
 1:00.34 G2013
 1:02.29 Torch
 1:09.41 cuber8208
 1:40.92 DaBall
 1:41.17 Kenneth Svendson
 2:04.98 Bogdan
 2:11.00 James Hake
 2:50.59 RyuKagamine
 3:05.66 theos
 3:13.58 MatsBergsten
 3:43.91 Franklin
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:47.73 Torch
 3:30.31 cuber8208
 3:48.01 DaBall
 4:20.39 Kenneth Svendson
 4:38.50 Bogdan
 6:12.54 RyuKagamine
 6:41.48 Jacck
 7:34.35 MatsBergsten
 9:18.59 theos
*Magic*(1)

 2.70 Torch
*Master Magic*(1)

 7.84 Torch
*Skewb*(17)

 3.16 chriscuber123
 6.41 Sir Cube-a-lot
 6.54 WACWCA
 7.76 Tx789
 8.32 SomKindOfMonstr
 8.52 James Hake
 8.56 Torch
 9.25 Bogdan
 13.85 420Cubeit
 15.55 Bubbagrub
 17.26 theos
 21.30 Franklin
 23.23 RyuKagamine
 24.68 Jacck
 25.01 MatsBergsten
 26.55 ryanbkmn
 42.72 Zachary Palan
*Clock*(3)

 17.17 Tx789
 17.81 RyuKagamine
 18.09 Torch
*Pyraminx*(11)

 3.59 DGCubes
 4.75 username...
 5.71 Torch
 7.50 Tx789
 7.87 aybuck37
 8.28 cuber8208
 8.39 oliviervlcube
 12.34 James Hake
 14.21 Franklin
 14.61 420Cubeit
 22.41 RyuKagamine
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:22.72 cuber8208
 1:37.88 Torch
 1:51.81 Tx789
 2:37.32 Bogdan
 2:41.44 DaBall
 3:32.14 RyuKagamine
 4:34.79 theos
 4:40.24 One Wheel
 DNF Zachary Palan
*Square-1*(11)

 10.29 chriscuber123
 16.99 DGCubes
 17.94 cuberkid10
 22.54 username...
 23.07 Tx789
 32.09 Torch
 32.34 James Hake
 34.95 Bubbagrub
 52.59 Bogdan
 2:19.55 muchacho
 2:21.98 One Wheel
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

25 okayama
29 chriscuber123
29 Torch
30 Bogdan
32 theos
32 Bubbagrub
44 James Hake

*Contest results*

294 Torch
187 cuber8208
176 Bogdan
156 G2013
152 cuberkid10
150 chriscuber123
146 WACWCA
138 MatsBergsten
131 Kenneth Svendson
128 username...
122 kamilprzyb
120 James Hake
117 Tx789
112 Jacck
99 pantu2000
97 DGCubes
96 DaBall
92 Bubbagrub
90 Deri Nata Wijaya
88 420Cubeit
86 ilovecube1224
73 SomKindOfMonstr
66 evileli
66 Franklin
65 theos
63 Daniel Lin
63 RyuKagamine
63 Skefull
61 Sitkhom
60 cutecuber
57 FastCubeMaster
51 muchacho
45 Sir Cube-a-lot
43 One Wheel
42 LostGent
36 Robert Vulpe
36 fastfingers777
35 Dadocuber
31 hagner
23 MarcelP
21 1davey29
21 aybuck37
18 ryanbkmn
17 okayama
17 Perff
16 pjk
15 Zachary Palan
15 Heart_Johnson
8 HotPotatoM
7 oliviervlcube
6 lenguyentankiet
4 the super cuber


----------

